# Marketplace help



## cbh1011 (Apr 21, 2018)

Was trying to do some shopping on rental units in Hawaii for next March, but the marketplace site doesn't seem to be able to sort by date available?   Am I missing something?  Any suggestions by the forum here on how best to search for rental units would be appreciated.  I am active every 9-12 mos or so here, so I forget some of my old steps.   Have been fortunate to have had a few great rentals in past years.  Cheers from MN.

Blake


----------



## 1st Class (Apr 21, 2018)

Click on "Advance Search" on the main marketplace page.  From there fill in your parameters from the drop down menus.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2018)

https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/search/

here is the advanced search page.

you can also "sort" results using the menu at the top right hand corner after you get your search results.


----------

